# The Conspiracy: Wisdom



## QuadHelix (May 15, 2016)

TheConspiracy; Wisdom
In the modern era, the world's population is unwise.

People claim wisdom doesn't exist; others neglect wisdom in people. In any case, wisdom is not respected.

Media outlets, politicians, scientists, philosophers and others in esteemed positions, promote disunity principles in a society of *lawful unity. *

People were not created equal, we are different – some are wiser than others; others, stronger. Yet, in common, intellectual discussions, simple education is deemed intelligent. A man born unwise, for repeating what educators say, is seen as wise; but this man is ill-informed. He did not learn from example; he did not learn from experience in the natural world – he learned by word of mouth.

He is not attuned with the world around him, but rather he is swept off his feet by another human's symphony.

A high percentage of an unwise man's contributions to intellectual discussions, will be incorrect; a simple education should not be enough to grant an unwise man social power. It is the unwise men with social power that cause many aspects of human nature to decline.

There are unwise people in all fields of expertise; there are bad doctors, bad scientists, bad philosophers and so forth; some of which are respected, some of which have succeeded.

News reports are often false; news channels will broadcast to masses of people, stupidity – in light of profit, propaganda or perversity. Why do we allow this to happen? The simple answer is, our society is, and has been, stupid. 

News channels that broadcast false news should be a criminal offense! The lenient and careless of humanity, who reject this righteous action, against news stations, are part of the problem.

The news is but one of many negligent entities; as mentioned earlier, politicians, scientists, philosophers and others in esteemed positions, also promote disunity principles. We are united by law, therefore we should promote unity.

There are countless disunity principles, but to name a few: disunity with the world, with others and with truth. 

Some media causes us to become distant from what's true; many humans will become dumb through the biased views of whoever controls the media.There are an abundance of players in society who promote disunity with others, through accepted hate-speech or unintellectual behaviour; and the majority of humanity excludes themselves from the world.

Why does this happen? What could cause an intelligent species to act in such a stupid manner? It's simple, neglect of wisdom by negligent entities. There are wiser forms of education that could counter these problems; there are accepted-criminals because this wise-education is not implemented.

To conclude. I personally, am wise; I wrote this theory, which is proof of my wisdom. I do not immediately look at others as unwise, but it's probable you'll prove that you are unwise – another wise view of mine. Wisdom is important, and human-kind needs to become wiser to prevent disaster. We need to stop promoting disunity, and make those who do illegal. This is the only way to a safer, intelligent world; a world, that truthfully, we are not a part of.


----------



## Plasticweld (May 15, 2016)

I would consider taking a different approach to how you worded your essay.  A reader is sucked in by  a couple of things that are lacking in how you start out, "it reads to much like a laundry list,"   I would start out by you personally sharing some sort of observational view of the same statements, things you have witnessed or experienced, or some historical context in which any of  your statements re-affirm...not too tough to do. 

I found that as I read down the list with the lack of context I kind of lost interest.  You ended strong, asked good questions that maybe should have been used to start out your essay with, and then answered with the examples you sited.   As the writer it is up to you to prove your statements in some fashion with examples, it could be in story form or parable form, personal experience or any means in which the reader and identify on a personal level what you are trying to convey. 

I found no Spag nits.  Welcome to the forum, I am glad to see you adding your work to the NF section of the site...Bob


On a personal note Proverbs 9:10


----------



## Jack of all trades (May 15, 2016)

I was intrigued initially, but lost interest around the paragraph about the media. It felt too repetitious to me. 

I will refrain from making personal comments.


----------



## QuadHelix (May 15, 2016)

I'd like to add that this is a work in progress, I hope to show more examples.

Thanks for the criticism. It helps a lot.

EDIT: I query whether if I put "Here are some examples" -[something along these lines], prior to the news reports section, would it change the way it reads dramatically?


----------



## Plasticweld (May 15, 2016)

I love the format of a good joke.  A good joke does a couple of things, it lets the listener identify with circumstances, offers a visual that they easily conjure up.  Lets them picture what they would do in similar situations and then has a punch line that ties everything together.   For  joke to work, it has to have a memorable punch line, it can in many case be used to almost any end with the lead up tailored towards the listener to give them empathy.   For you to share you work you need to do use a similar approach to draw in the reader, it maybe as simple as a title that makes them want to find out more, yours seems to work well to then creating a situation that someone can picture themselves in a area where either the lack of wisdom or the abundance of it created note worth end.    I hope this helps


----------



## Jack of all trades (May 15, 2016)

QuadHelix said:


> I'd like to add that this is a work in progress, I hope to show more examples.
> 
> Thanks for the criticism. It helps a lot.
> 
> EDIT: I query whether if I put "Here are some examples" -[something along these lines], prior to the news reports section, would it change the way it reads dramatically?



I think it would change the drama.

When I said it felt repetitious, I meant that it seemed to me that you had made the point already (possibly too soon) and were reiterating.


----------



## AndyGaff (May 26, 2016)

Hello, I know I'm new and all but personally I'd try and make it a little more personal.

allow me to expand.....

rather than leading with unwise, which to me sounds rather dull and did become repetitive somewhat lead with mid-informed, under educated, something along those lines, mainly as wisdom comes with age do it seems like you're picking out a certain demographic here on ageism, and from my understanding that is not the case.

switch your words about for your chosen subject as well, it keeps interest, like with a chin wag with your buddy's you don't just call Dave, Dave all the time.

also with the media don't lead with false news, as allot of the time there is basic evidence to back things up, even if we don't agree with it, but in my experience with the media they pick the stories to rock the boat and never put good things up. Basically scare mungering to build figures and a cash flow.

also remember the individual can be intelligent however a group is usually stupid, and ever area of all business uses this to make a profit, utilise it.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 27, 2016)

I would also suggest that you make the essay more personal. It also seemed like you reiterated your points more times than necessary. Just my nitpicks.  I personally liked the piece.


----------



## AdamHarkus (Jun 16, 2016)

Very forthright article. Critically though, IMHO, you are too vague with the  'disunity' concept and argument, so I feel references to this could have been stripped out to make a more concise, cohesive and focussed read.


----------

